# opinions on Stens aftermarket parts



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyone have any opinions on Stens aftermarket parts in comparison to OEM replacement parts? 

I ask because because I have an older Briggs carburetor to take apart and I noticed that the Stens rebuild kit includes one of the needle valves that Briggs no longer makes and thus is not included in the Briggs rebuild kit. 

I've recently been experimenting w/Stens parts on the lawnmower front (Predator) but not on the snowblower front...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

stens parts are usually great quality, as good or better then oem in most cases. also regon aftermarket parts are good too


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe Stens is owned buy the ariens co.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I have always found Stens to be very good quality.


----------



## Snow Gone (Jan 29, 2016)

I have used Stens parts for a 20 year old lawn tractor and the parts have been very good.

Ariens does indeed own Stens. They purchased them back in 1995.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Stens has changed ownership, see here.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I believe the only Stens part I ever used on my machine was before my repower. I used a cogged belt that I bought from the dealer. It lasted about 1 year before cracking pretty badly.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Feb 5, 2015)

My local Gravely dealership got me started on Sten oil filters when he threw in the first one for free at time of mower purchase. When I looked it up, it wasn't the recommended part number but I discovered that the diameter matched and it was simply longer. A little more oil capacity sounds good to me so I stuck with it. An added bonus is that the extra length makes the filter easier to grab onto at change time.


----------



## Snow Gone (Jan 29, 2016)

Spectrum said:


> Stens has changed ownership, see here.


That was interesting. Stens has not updated their web site yet. Let's hope they continue to provide the same quality parts after the acquisition.


----------

